# Developers for film



## JamesD (Nov 5, 2005)

I've acquired a couple tins of Acufine developer, which, as I understand it, is used for pushing processing. I was wondering how one might use it with normally-exposed film (say, Kodak TMax 400), if one were to decide to do such a thing.

Also, I've heard that Dektol paper developer can be used to develop film, producing very grainy images. Any suggestions on a starting point for mixing and processing? (Also assuming TMX 400... I've got a lot of it).


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 5, 2005)

Try here
http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html


----------

